# how can I watch films online in Thailand



## daveandrew69 (Dec 4, 2017)

hi All
I was in Thailand about 6 years ago and a guy downloaded a site onto my laptop so I could watch films.it had a box in to right corner and whatever name of film or comedy or uk tv program you entered it would find it and play it in top quality.I am now back in Thailand with a different laptop and cant remember the name of the site,Any help would be so much appreciated.I think he entered download dot com and then found it there but im not sure.thanks guys.


----------

